# Cable steer vs electric on trolling motor



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I've always run a cable steer but that was when I mainly bass fished. Know that I've moved my focus to more panfishing I'm looking at a torrova 80 w- I pilot. Are there any real disadvantages . I'm definitely interested in the spot lock and it would be nice to be able to leave the front of the boat.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

If you like the cable drive check out the Ultrex..... I think that is what it is called, cable steer but also has spot lock. 

I never liked using a cable steer and since I prefer trolling I like the electric steering with ipilot. With the remote control I can control the boat from anywhere in the boat.

Not sure what you are really giving up.....to me you are gaining by going to electric steering.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Found the Cable easier to control when Bass fishing. did not like the electric steer. The one itme I did appreciate electric steer was trolling. To be able to sit in the middle of my boat as opposed at the front was nice.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Got rid of my electric steer when I went back to bass fishing. Power Poles are a bass fisherman's "spot lock".


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

As everyone above has already mentioned, each one has a place. For inland lake bass fishing I’d rather have the cable steer. Bass fishing open water at Erie I like the electric steer. Trolling for walleyes the electric is the only way to go. Perch fishing I love the spot lock. The Ultrex, mentioned above,is a cable steer motor with spot lock. I have a quick disconnect on my boat with plates mounted to the trolling motors so I can pick between cable steer and electric steer. Slide one off, slide the other on.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Ranger6 said it all, it depends on what you like to do. I absolutely hate my electric when bass fishing inland, I absolutely love it when fishing open water. I have often considered the setup Ranger6 has but never put out the cash to do it. That would be the best of both worlds IMHO.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

What makes the foot pedal on the electric that much different? It looks to have the same heel to toe movement


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If you have ever used a cable "push/ pull style, you can move the boat anywhere without looking at the pedal. With the electric motors, A. they are noisy, B. if you leave your foot on the button that turns it continues to turn until you take your foot off.... it's a real PITA to try an do in close quarters, or in the wind/ current. You have to keep looking at the pedal and motor head to see where your pointed.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

You would think just looking at the two foot pedals that there would not be that much difference between the operation. For the most part they both do the same thing but, in my opinion, with the cable steer you get an instant response based on your input from the foot pedal. The electric doesn’t react quick enough for me when I’m try to work in close to a shoreline. If I had to pick one trolling motor it would definitely be the terrova based on what I use it for but there is that 5% of time when the cable steer is nice to have.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ranger 6 appears to have my exact same thoughts. I have thought about doing 2 different trolling motors as well, curious as to which bracket and the combination of motors that you run and possibly a picture Ranger 6. You could pm or start another thread if you would be so kind.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Having had both I prefer the cable peddle vs the remote. The cable operation is so much smoother and subtle in movements vs the remote jumps when you touch the peddle. I really, really like all the features of my Xi5 and the touch remote and smooth response but the peddle is a [email protected]$ to use.


----------

